# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  قبولي دبيري اموزش و پرورش

## Amirhossein7

سلام به همه دوستان يه سوال كوتاه و مختصر قبولي دبيري توي رشته رياضي راحت تره يا تجربي ؟ البته ميدونم كه بحث قبولي دانشگاه فرهنگيان سهميه اي هست ولي به طور كلي اين سوال رو پرسيدم ممنون ازتون

----------


## Mr.me

قطعا ریاضی

----------


## Mr.me

درصد های دبیری ریاضی

درس
چند تا از 10 تا

ادبيات فارسي
2

عربي
2

معارف 
3

زبان 
2

رياضيات
1

فيزيك
2

شيمي
2

----------


## Mr.me

درصد های دبیری زیست
درس
چند تا از 10 تا

ادبيات فارسي
6

عربي
8

معارف 
6

زبان 
6

زمين شناسي
1

رياضيات
3

زيست شناسي
7

فيزيك
4

شيمي
5

----------


## Amirhossein7

> درصد های دبیری ریاضی
> 
> درس
> چند تا از 10 تا
> 
> ادبيات فارسي
> 2
> 
> عربي
> ...


حالا يه چيز ديگه اي هم كه هست اينه كه شنيدم بچه هاي رياضي به دليل بيكاري بيشتر گرايش دارن به فرهنگيان بنابر اين تو مصاحبه سخته كه قبول بشي اين درسته يا نه؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط هادی1


درصد های دبیری زیست
درس
چند تا از 10 تا

ادبيات فارسي
6

عربي
8

معارف 
6

زبان 
6

زمين شناسي
1

رياضيات
3

زيست شناسي
7

فيزيك
4

شيمي
5




دبیری زبان انگلیسی؟ 
من هم کنکور تجربی دادم هم منحصرا زبان_

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط هادی1


درصد های دبیری ریاضی

درس
چند تا از 10 تا

ادبيات فارسي
2

عربي
2

معارف
3

زبان
2

رياضيات
1

فيزيك
2

شيمي
2




یه بار دیگه گفتم الانم میگم که بستگی به سهمیه داره و این مقایسه شما غلطه
من درصدام از این خیلی بالاتر بود اما قبول نشدم ولی دوستم با درصدهای پایینتر از اون کارنامه که برای تجربی گذاشتی قبول شد
هیچی معلوم نیست*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein7


حالا يه چيز ديگه اي هم كه هست اينه كه شنيدم بچه هاي رياضي به دليل بيكاري بيشتر گرايش دارن به فرهنگيان بنابر اين تو مصاحبه سخته كه قبول بشي اين درسته يا نه؟


بله درسته
من رتبه م 4000 بود اونجا رتبه 300 هم دیدم
البته بستگی به استان و شهر داره
استان ما محرومه و گرایششون بیشتره درحالی که شهرهای بزرگ کمتره*

----------


## Amirhossein7

> *
> 
> یه بار دیگه گفتم الانم میگم که بستگی به سهمیه داره و این مقایسه شما غلطه
> من درصدام از این خیلی بالاتر بود اما قبول نشدم ولی دوستم با درصدهای پایینتر از اون کارنامه که برای تجربی گذاشتی قبول شد
> هیچی معلوم نیست*


واقعا هيچ معيار سنجشي وجود نداره ؟ من واقعا الان كاملا شك دارم كه تجربي شركت كنم يا رياضي

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein7


واقعا هيچ معيار سنجشي وجود نداره ؟ من واقعا الان كاملا شك دارم كه تجربي شركت كنم يا رياضي


هیچ معیاری وجود نداره
فقط یک سری شرایط داره مثل تراز و سن که نداشته باشی نمیتونی شرکت کنی اما قبولیش نه
مثلا آموزش ریاضی دوستم سال قبل از من با 5500 قبول شد اما من با 4000 قبول نشدم
هزار و یک عامل در قبولی دخیله
بیشتر رو شانس حساب کن
مگر اینکه رتبه ت تک رقمی و دو رقمی باشه تا بگیم احتمالش زیاده تازه اونم قطعی نیست
شهر ما پارسال 3 نفرپسرگرفت اما 17 تا دختر گرفت
امسالش معلوم نیست
به نظرم هرکدوم که رتبه بهتری میاری شرکت کن شانستو بیشتر میکنه*

----------


## Mr.me

> _
> 
> دبیری زبان انگلیسی؟ 
> من هم کنکور تجربی دادم هم منحصرا زبان_


دانشجو هستم
موفق باشید

----------


## Mr.me

> واقعا هيچ معيار سنجشي وجود نداره ؟ من واقعا الان كاملا شك دارم كه تجربي شركت كنم يا رياضي


حالا جدا از هر سهمیه ای اوردن رتبه 2000 منطقه 3 قطعا تو ریاضی اسونتره تا تجربی حالا خود دانید

----------


## Mr.me

> حالا يه چيز ديگه اي هم كه هست اينه كه شنيدم بچه هاي رياضي به دليل بيكاري بيشتر گرايش دارن به فرهنگيان بنابر اين تو مصاحبه سخته كه قبول بشي اين درسته يا نه؟


تجربی هم برای دبیری باید رتبه خوبی بیارید میتونی از سایت قلم چی استفاده کنی
به خصوص منطقه 3 که خبر دارم ریاضی قبول شدن خیلی راحت تره
ولی این شخصیه و هز کدوم رو خواستی بخون
موفق باشید

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط هادی1


دانشجو هستم
موفق باشید


نه هادی منظورم اینه درصد های مورد نیاز برای دبیری زبان انگلیسی بفرست_

----------


## Mr.me

> _
> 
> نه هادی منظورم اینه درصد های مورد نیاز برای دبیری زبان انگلیسی بفرست_


اینا تو سایت قلم چی بود 

درس
چند تا از 10 تا

زبان و ادبيات فارسي
5

زبان عربي
5

فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
6

زبان خارجي
7

زبان تخصصي انگليسي،فرانسه،آلماني
5



زبان و ادبيات فارسي
6

زبان عربي
2

فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
2

زبان خارجي
7

زبان تخصصي انگليسي،فرانسه،آلماني
4



درس
چند تا از 10 تا

زبان و ادبيات فارسي
5

زبان عربي
6

فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
6

زبان خارجي
5

زبان تخصصي انگليسي،فرانسه،آلماني
3

----------


## Mr.me

> _
> 
> نه هادی منظورم اینه درصد های مورد نیاز برای دبیری زبان انگلیسی بفرست_


خودم درصدام بهتر از اینا بود ولی البته بچه های دانشگاهمون با درصدای بیشتر و حتی خیلی کمتر اینام  هم قبول شده بودن

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط هادی1


خودم درصدام بهتر از اینا بود ولی البته بچه های دانشگاهمون با درصدای بیشتر و حتی خیلی کمتر اینام  هم قبول شده بودن


متوجه شدم 
بستگی به ظرفیت و تعداد تقاضا داره 
مرسی هادی جان_

----------


## Mr.me

> _
> 
> متوجه شدم 
> بستگی به ظرفیت و تعداد تقاضا داره 
> مرسی هادی جان_


خواهش

----------


## sara_7886

باتوجه به رتبه های شهرتون مثلا ببینید بچه های ریاضیتون قویترن یا تجربی اگه ریاضیاتون خیلی قوی نباشن راحتتر میشه قبول شد چون بالاخره ظرفیت با بهترینای هر استان پر میشه

----------


## Amirhossein7

> *
> هیچ معیاری وجود نداره
> فقط یک سری شرایط داره مثل تراز و سن که نداشته باشی نمیتونی شرکت کنی اما قبولیش نه
> مثلا آموزش ریاضی دوستم سال قبل از من با 5500 قبول شد اما من با 4000 قبول نشدم
> هزار و یک عامل در قبولی دخیله
> بیشتر رو شانس حساب کن
> مگر اینکه رتبه ت تک رقمی و دو رقمی باشه تا بگیم احتمالش زیاده تازه اونم قطعی نیست
> شهر ما پارسال 3 نفرپسرگرفت اما 17 تا دختر گرفت
> امسالش معلوم نیست
> به نظرم هرکدوم که رتبه بهتری میاری شرکت کن شانستو بیشتر میکنه*


داداش من تو استان خودمون درصدا رو كه نگاه كردم ديدم واقعا دبيري زيست و شيمي درصدهاي به مراتب بالاتري داشت و دبيري رياضي درصد هاي كمتري حالا با اين حساب به نظرت كنكور رياضي شركت كنم بهتر نيس ؟ در ضمن من شيمي ام خوبه و چون بچه هاي رياضي معمولا شيمي رو كم ميزنن ميتونم كمبود هاي رياضي رو باهاش جبران كنم نظرت چيه؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein7


داداش من تو استان خودمون درصدا رو كه نگاه كردم ديدم واقعا دبيري زيست و شيمي درصدهاي به مراتب بالاتري داشت و دبيري رياضي درصد هاي كمتري حالا با اين حساب به نظرت كنكور رياضي شركت كنم بهتر نيس ؟ در ضمن من شيمي ام خوبه و چون بچه هاي رياضي معمولا شيمي رو كم ميزنن ميتونم كمبود هاي رياضي رو باهاش جبران كنم نظرت چيه؟


اینکه کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنی خوبه اما اینکه با شیمی ریاضیو جبران کنی فکر بدیه چون آموزش ریاضی و آموزش فیزیک در زیرگروه 1 قرار داره و شیمی تو زیرگروه 1 پایین ترین ضریب تخصصی رو داره و نصف ریاضیه یعنی هر دو سوال شیمی با یک سوال ریاضی برابری میکنه
تو این تابستون تصمیمتو بگیر
ریاضی رشته ریاضیو بخون ببین از پسش برمیای یا نه
فیزیکشو بخون(فصلهایی که تجربی نداره)
شیمیشو کار کن(مسائل کنکورش از تجربی سختتره و محاسباتش بیشتر)
با خوندنشون حتی اگه بخوای کنکور تجربی بدی ضرر نمیکنی
ببین میتونی از تجربی بهتر عمل کنی یا نه
یه شناخت نسبی از خودت به دست بیار بعد تصمیم بگیر
در ضمن ببین شهرتون دبیری رو بیشتر از تجربی برمیداره یا ریاضی
به رتبه نگاه کن نه درصد چون نمیشه درصدهای ریاضی و تجربی رو مقایسه کرد اما رتبه رو میشه*

----------


## msperouz

سلام
یکی از اشناهای من سال قبل با رتبه حدود 24 هزار منطقه یک رشته تجربی دبیری زیست قبول شد (شهر تهران) هیچ سهمیه خاصی هم نداشت
این درصد هایی که صفحه اول تاپیک گذاشتن فک کنم دیگه حداکثر درصد قبولی هستش و فک نمیکنم حداقل درصد قبولی دبیری همچین چیزی باشه چون با این درصدها قطعا پیراپزشکی های خوب انتخاب رشته میکنن نه دبیری!
البته پارسال ظرفیت پذیرش خیلی بالا بود و همین اشنای منم فک کنم تو تکمیل ظرفیت رفتش و قبول شد 
*نگرانی امسال منم همینه پارسال میتونستم انتخاب رشته کنم چه بسا همین فرهنگیان قبول میشدم امسال هم از رتبه ها میترسم و حتی میترسم رتبم از پارسال خیلی بهتر بشه ولی ظرفیت پذیرششون کم بشه
به نظرتون با یه رتبه معمولی 10  هزار شانس قبولی هست رشته تجربی؟*

----------


## Amirhossein10

یه سوال مگه شرط معدل حذف نشده بود؟ من تو چند سایتو کانال خبری که مال دیروز بود دیدم نوشته بودن ۱۵ میخاد

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط msperouz


سلام
یکی از اشناهای من سال قبل با رتبه حدود 24 هزار منطقه یک رشته تجربی دبیری زیست قبول شد (شهر تهران) هیچ سهمیه خاصی هم نداشت
این درصد هایی که صفحه اول تاپیک گذاشتن فک کنم دیگه حداکثر درصد قبولی هستش و فک نمیکنم حداقل درصد قبولی دبیری همچین چیزی باشه چون با این درصدها قطعا پیراپزشکی های خوب انتخاب رشته میکنن نه دبیری!
البته پارسال ظرفیت پذیرش خیلی بالا بود و همین اشنای منم فک کنم تو تکمیل ظرفیت رفتش و قبول شد 
نگرانی امسال منم همینه پارسال میتونستم انتخاب رشته کنم چه بسا همین فرهنگیان قبول میشدم امسال هم از رتبه ها میترسم و حتی میترسم رتبم از پارسال خیلی بهتر بشه ولی ظرفیت پذیرششون کم بشه
به نظرتون با یه رتبه معمولی 10  هزار شانس قبولی هست رشته تجربی؟


امسال ظرفیت از پارسالم بیشتره چون کمبود نیرو دارن
احتمال قبولی بستگی به شهر داره و نظر قطعی نمیشه داد*

----------


## Amirhossein10

> یه سوال مگه شرط معدل حذف نشده بود؟ من تو چند سایتو کانال خبری که مال دیروز بود دیدم نوشته بودن ۱۵ میخاد


کسی اطلاعی نداره؟

----------


## Amirhossein7

> کسی اطلاعی نداره؟


سلام تا اونجايي كه شنيده بودم امسال قرار بود تاثير معدل برداشته بشه بايد صبر كني دفترچه انتخاب رشته بياد اونجا دقيق ذكر ميشه

----------

